# Hello from Langford (Victoria)



## skookumrob (Oct 20, 2022)

I dropped in here after reading the forum thread discussion relating to Vendor Member accounts as I have an active Canadian E-Commerce store with Canadian manufactured end mills + band saw blades... and thought I could see where we could help out some members. But after registering I see the Vendor Member is set at $500 per month, which for us is just too much at this point. I totally understand why there is a restriction of only "paid" Vendor Members participating but hope that there may be future consideration on making the monthly fee more attainable. Regardless... I'd love to hang out here and learn and share but won't be self promoting at this time.

Rob.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 20, 2022)

skookumrob said:


> I dropped in here after reading the forum thread discussion relating to Vendor Member accounts as I have an active Canadian E-Commerce store with Canadian manufactured end mills + band saw blades... and thought I could see where we could help out some members. But after registering I see the Vendor Member is set at $500 per month, which for us is just too much at this point. I totally understand why there is a restriction of only "paid" Vendor Members participating but hope that there may be future consideration on making the monthly fee more attainable. Regardless... I'd love to hang out here and learn and share but won't be self promoting at this time.
> 
> Rob.



Welcome from Ontario farm country south of Chatham. 

I can appreciate your assessment. And I agree that it should not be an impediment to participating and enjoying our community. I also don't think it hurts to let members know what you do as long as it doesn't turn into advertizing and self promotion. Sometimes members need and appreciate help from vendors. It's a bit of a fine line sometimes. But the good news is that you already understand that. 

I think you will enjoy the forum discussions and the members, and they will enjoy your perspectives too. 

I didn't look at your profile yet, but consider including a short description of what business your in so members can be aware of it. 

Last but not least, don't forget that a relevant vendor membership is probably tax deductible.....


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Saanich... I have bought from your business in the past


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 21, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi from Central Saanich.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 21, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## skookumrob (Oct 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from Ontario farm country south of Chatham.
> 
> I can appreciate your assessment. And I agree that it should not be an impediment to participating and enjoying our community. I also don't think it hurts to let members know what you do as long as it doesn't turn into advertizing and self promotion. Sometimes members need and appreciate help from vendors. It's a bit of a fine line sometimes. But the good news is that you already understand that.
> 
> ...


Profile updated - let me know if anything in there comes off as "promotion" and I am happy to change it!


----------



## whydontu (Oct 21, 2022)

Welcome from Richmond. I think your approach is perfect.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 21, 2022)

skookumrob said:


> Profile updated - let me know if anything in there comes off as "promotion" and I am happy to change it!


Your profile looks good to me. I am not the ultimate say though.

I think if you do what you suggested which is to participate the same way everyone else does and stay away from soliciting and advertizing, I think you will be just fine. Members can see your profile and make their own decisions about whether to contact you themselves.

I also think it's ok for members to PM you for advice, availability, and pricing, but it's not ok for you to initiate that discussion without being a vendor member. It's a fine line but I am confident that you know where that line is.

Another piece of advice is to ask anyone who contacts you in a business context to send you a PM instead, and then let me know about the open forum message so I can delete it.

You can also PM me anytime you feel like you might be swimming in deep water or need advice.

Again, welcome to our group. Please enjoy the banter and knowledge exchange and have fun!


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 8, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario.


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 14, 2022)

Welcome from the right coast!  Another happy customer too.

I think it'll be interesting to have input from someone on the vendor side.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 14, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> Welcome from the right coast! Another happy customer too.



It's only the right coast when you are looking at a map with North Up. As always, it sucks to be at the bottom......


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 14, 2022)

LOL!  I get lost too easily if I don't keep it north up.  

Being on the bottom isn't all that bad, you're about as far south as you can get after all.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 14, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> Being on the bottom isn't all that bad, you're about as far south as you can get after all.



That's actually what I meant. But as usual my humour flies under the radar and therefore ends up getting wasted on a big hairy guy. 

Pelee Island is as far south as it gets in Canada. They are actually south of the north border of California by 0 degrees 15 minutes. My farm is right on the north border.


----------



## Tecnico (Nov 14, 2022)

Isn't our language "funny"?  I was cueing off the reference I hear often about the west coast being the left coast but oddly we don't often hear of the Atlantic coast being called the right coast but it is in a few ways.  I guess that segues into the south coast being the north shore of Lake Ontario and the right one for you. 

OK, time to quit being silly and drifting this thread onto the shoals!  

D


----------

